# Kenwood Chef - Grain Mill



## Lindsay Dive (30/10/06)

http://www.kenwood-australia.com/products/...amp;subCatID=33

click on Grain Mill.

I wonder what the crush would be like on the coarse setting?

Found this when looking for sausage makers.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/10/06)

Hi Lindsay,

I have been dabbling in sausage making recently as well, I have had some great results from my first two attempts and so have decided to get an electric meat grinder/sausage stuffer too., could you let me know if you find something reasonably priced?

Oh and to keep it on topic, I think that mill would give a crush similar to the Porkert ones. But it doesn't look anywhere near as tough.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Maxt (30/10/06)

Had a mate crush my grain with one of these. Did the job very nicely. Very adjustable as well, so you can get the crush you want.


----------



## johnno (30/10/06)

Dont know about how that would crush grain.

But I can thouroughly recommend the Kenwood MG450 sausage maker for a base model.

http://www.kenwood-australia.com/products/...amp;subCatID=26

Got mine for $110 quite a while ago now. I think they are around $200 these days.

Sausages and beer = YUMMY.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Ash in Perth (30/10/06)

What are they asking for them?

For a cheap alternative it will probably do, but i wouldnt want to be milling 5kg or so withone of those. I am not sure how they are built but it may be like the corona ones. roller mills are the way to go. Milling in with my marga mill is an effort. Also, the coarse settings on food mills are much finer than what we use for brewing, you dont want to powder the husks, only the endosperm.


----------



## Maxt (30/10/06)

I am new to AG, but the owner is an old hand, and he thought the crush was good ( very similar to what I get at the HB store).

I do think rollers are better though, because it took us about an hour an a half to do 8kg of grain.

The attachment is also $199!!!!!!!
Get a good roller mill for that.


----------



## Ash in Perth (30/10/06)

i got my marga for $160 from grumpies. thomas used to be a toll maker so he made some good mods and made it pefrect for milling malt.


----------



## Uncle Fester (11/1/09)

God bless her - the missus got one of these Kenwood Chef's the other day for free, and it has all of the grinding attachments!!. Going to try milling (or grinding) 4kg for a brew this week.


Will report back.



Fester.


----------



## Uncle Fester (27/2/09)

Short report.

FAIL!


----------



## lanerigg (28/1/11)

ANy body else tried one off these, would be ok, price getting them online for $120 from the UK


----------



## felten (29/1/11)

Haven't tried one but from what I've read they're pretty useless for cracking the 5+ KG you need for a batch of beer. You can get a dedicated homebrewing mill from crankandstein for $76 + S&H


----------

